# Fishing Reports



## MJW (Sep 17, 2011)

Where can I find daily fishing reports for Choctawhacthe river?


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't know about dailey reports but here they are posted every so often and at Walton Outdoors. com there is a weekly report


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't think there is such a thing as daily reports. As Kevin said www.waltonoutdoors.com may be helpful on a weekly basis. Another area source is Panhandle Outdoors on Channel 28 Panama City, 5:30 AM daily. It's a variety show but does have Choctaw info from time to time. You can watch past shows at http://tinyurl.com/7elr3es
I was across the river today at Cowford. It's way up there but surprisingly it was not muddy. Water quality actually looked pretty good, but will improve in a few days.


----------



## MJW (Sep 17, 2011)

[
Thanks guys!

@fishwalton.....I see alot of posts from you here on this forum and you have been very helpful. I would like to pick your brain on crappie fishing on choctahatchee river if you dont mind giving a secret or two......thanks again


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Man o man, crappie for me have been very scarce this year on both the Choctawhachee and Black Creek. Simply could not find them like last winter. I think our largest catch was something like 8 or 9. Last year I had several trips in the 20 to 35 range (2 guys). Only thing I can figure was the very mild winter and warmer than usual water. 
This year jigs worked better than live minnows. Really strange. I'm a live bait guy and my partner(s) used jigs and outfished me several times. Had a friend here from Kansas and he whooped me good using jigs.
I did hear a report a couple of weeks ago on Panhandle Outdoors that crappie were biting in Black Creek but I never got around to checking that out. A few months ago I switched to chasing specks and reds since crappie fishing was not so hot. 
For locations they are in Black Creek, Bishop and Vaughan Lakes, the Sisters, the main river, etc. You just have to do a lot of hunting to find them. I usually fish tree tops and other structure during cold weather when they will bunch up. Fine one of those spots and hang on. A sonar is very helpful finding underwater structure.I'm sure the spawn is over by now so they are probably scattered all over the place. 
I'm really new fishing crappie. This is only my second year so I have a lot to learn myself on how to find them and then how to put them in the boat. 
I did not hear of any outstanding reports all winter long out of the lower Choctawhatchee River area.
Sorry I could not be more helpful. 
Last week I switched back to freshwater and chasing bream. Hope this spring is better than last spring and summer. Headed down to Smokehouse on Wednesday.


----------

